# Chicken toenail broke



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

⚠⚠LOTS OF BLOOD IF YOU DONT LIKE BLOOD DONT LOOK AT THE PICS⚠⚠

My chicken, Chloe’s, toenail broke today while I was at school. I came back home to a crap ton of blood on the roosting area.

She’s not bleeding anymore. She’s acting a little lethargic. I gave her 2 eggs, scrambled, to give her a bit of a nutrients boost.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

When they break/lose a nail there is generally lots of blood. You can try a little antibiotic ointment, definitely no bandages or Redkote. They usually heal fairly quickly, about a week. Just check back if there if there is any lameness or leg injury in the next day or so.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hania, is this the second bird this has happened to?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

it is, I'm wondering to do next. They free range and have plenty of things to scratch to file their nails, but i think they just spend most of their time in the coop. Should I just grab each chicken and file down their nails manually? i didnt even think her nails were that long to be quite honest. 

Is it possibly because of a nutrient deficiency? We feed them high protein layer pellets and i give them grit at least once a week, should i give it more often?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think it's anything you are or are not doing. This seems to be more of they've found a place to get a nail hung up and ripped off. Fun part is, where?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

It’s quite possibly multiple areas

frustrating!!!


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Btw, her leg seems fine. No swelling, bleeding, or lameness. Doesn’t seem to be hurting her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It usually doesn't affect any other part of them than just where the nail is/was.


----------

